
Amazon Introduces New ‘Free Usage Tier’ For AWS - icey
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/21/aws-free-amazon/
======
icey
Please vote up the submission found here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1816773> instead of this TechCrunch one.

